
Show HN: Instrumentl, get matched with scientific grants and easily apply online - gauri
https://www.instrumentl.com
======
gauri
Hey guys! We're a team of 4 former scientists, university administrators, and
hackers who are working on building a better system for science funding.

We're starting with a set of features we think will save researchers a ton of
time. 1. We match researchers with perfect grants 2. Researchers can apply to
their matches via easy online applications form 3. We handle any required
formatting and make sure the application is complete before sending it off to
the funder.

We'd love to hear what folks on HN think.

------
dakr
A great service! As a grad student I experienced how much time can be sunk
into applying for grants. It can be a real deterrent to looking for new
sources of funding and partners.

I love that I can enter information once, and have it formatted automatically
for different applications. This is such a time saver and relief from tedium.

------
kunle
I know Gauri and team real well - they are awesome, and this should have
existed years ago. Glad to see them finally launch this.

------
klegault
Science funding has never been tighter: This company sounds amazing!

------
vfrancella
What a great idea! You sound like some super smart ladies!

------
carlosaave
For the love of science!

------
pabloam
Stand back...SCIENCE!!

------
rachelb666
HELL YESSSSS SCIENCE

------
yemmy
Love! We need this.

------
rachelb666
CANT GET ENOUGH

------
andrevan
Science!

~~~
gauri
science!!

~~~
BreesusChrist
science!!!

~~~
salynchnew
Science!!!!1

